# 1997 Riverhawk Rebuild



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

The boat is a 1997 Riverhawk "classic". The boat has had a rough life, after being used in the rivers here in north Georgia. To start, I am a broke college student so please be leinient in my choice of materials. I am taking my time to fix this thing up right, and between summer classes and work, I dont have the time I have to make daily posts or progress. 

If you see anything wrong, or have any hints or comments ( positive or negative) please let me hear them. Thank you and I hope you enjoy the progress of this rebuild.

The pictures arent in chronological order, instead i grouped them by areas.


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*This picture was taken in March of 2009, after making tons of quick fixes with industrial epoxy. I also painted the exterior and interior.*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*This is the "starting point" of this year ( June)*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Ok, here's where I decided i was just gonna put a cheaply made, and crappy constructed wood deck to fish off of, and be done with it. *









*
My mock up for the deck support.*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*More shots of the deck, and some carpet throwed on to see if Id like it or not.*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Center seat demo*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Rear seat demo*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Time to get rid of all that epoxy....*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*And now its time to get rid of that POS deck*


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

so you frame out and build a deck and then cut it out? :-?


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Removing the Bedliner and gelcoat*


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

> so you frame out and build a deck and then cut it out? :-?


Yeah, I know that it was a stupid move spending the time to put it in then turn around and cut it out. Im kinda OCD  and while that deck was relatively lightweight and super strong, it just isn't the kind of work that I know i can do.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I can sympathize with that attitude. A couple of times I've gotten halfway through a mod and realized I wanted to completely change directions. That's partially why the decks on my Riverhawk are easily removable.  ;D

If you're still considering carpet, I'd advise you to at least think twice before doing it. I got some advise on that here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276486395/0#0
Also, you may want to be very careful when you begin building that the hull sides are trued to original. I.e., when you removed all the benches, you removed the transverse support so the sides may have flexed in the meantime. Your build is pretty intense and looks exciting. Keep us posted!


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info FSU, after i took the "deck" out, i cut about 6 pieces of 2x2 to the original width of the boat, securing them with finish nails through the rivet holes. Im glad you mentioned that though. And the carpet idea has been abandoned. 

Whenever i get the hull done and start working on the interior, Im more than likely gonna use some Tuff Coat from cabelas or something similar.

I know that this boat isnt very pretty but trust me, she has some good stories! I have a pretty good idea of what i want it to look like.

Thanks for posting! ;D


----------



## nitrozoom (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like a fun project! I'm interested to see how it turns out


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, thats quite an endeavor.  Bed-liner can be a complete PIA to remove/cut through (it eats up cheap saw blades).  Keep up the good work, it will pay-off.

Also, are you taking out the 3rd (rear) bench seat?


----------



## bshipp (Jul 14, 2010)

> Also, are you taking out the 3rd (rear) bench seat?


Yes sir, all the seats are gone.


----------

